# SuperMicro BMC password



## Phishfry (Jun 3, 2021)

Just installed fresh from SuperMicro a dual CPU 11 slot beast. X10DRX






						X10DRX | Motherboards | Products | Super Micro Computer, Inc.
					

X10D, X10DR, X10DRX, X10DRX



					www.supermicro.com
				




The conversion from X9DRX to X10DRX Went off without a hitch.
2 hour job thanks to SuperMicro keeping the form factor the same.
Engineering was superb.






						SC835XTQ-R982B | 3U | Chassis | Products |  Super Micro Computer, Inc.
					

835XTQ-R982B



					www.supermicro.com
				




I Installed two E5-2695V4 and 128GB RAM and plugged her in and connected BMC.
Went to log in to BMC web interface and normal Login and Password would not work.
I wanted to ensure it had a newer bios before first fire-up.
No Luck. So the BMC password must be new.
Fired it up with no issues at all. No BMC needed for that.
Researching the BMC password I see they banned ADMIN/PASSWORD and ADMIN/ADMIN.
They now have individual motherboards BMC passwords printed on stickers on mainboard.

Bravo SuperMicro


----------



## Geezer (Jun 3, 2021)

https://www.supermicro.com/support/BMC_Unique_Password_Guide.pdf


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 3, 2021)

Yes that PDF has all kind of nice photos of the sticker. Unfortunately my board did not have the sticker on socket protector. The board was bulk pack so no nice sticker there either.
So I was left with the sticker on the motherboard.
It took a magnifying glass as the board was already installed.

I love the chemical smell of a brand new motherboard. No open box special on this one. Full retail price.


----------



## Geezer (Jun 4, 2021)

Phishfry said:


> I love the chemical smell of a brand new motherboard ...


..._ in the morning_.

In a few hours, I should be receiving (hopefully) my X11SPA-tf (and a few other components), imported all the way from distant America. Before building the machine, first thing is to locate the stickers.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 4, 2021)

I really wanted the X11DPX which is the LGA3647 version of the 11 slot board for my chassis.
It cost more at $600 for X10DRX or $850 for X11DPX.
Maybe in 2-3 years I will get one.

It does add some x16 slots but features Intel 10G wired which I don't want. I am fiber guy now.

Problem is that CPU 8139T is my choice and they are around $700each-$800 used. So costly used.

My CPU's were only $300 and I had 4x16GB RAM on the bench. It is only DDR4-2133 though.
So I want 8 sticks of 16GB of DDR4-2400. It is looking like $620 for used ECC/Registered RAM.
That is alot of money for used RAM. New would jump to ~$800+.


----------



## Geezer (Jun 4, 2021)

Got my new machine. Good thing I drove 700km to see them build it. Had to flash upgrade the bios, 'cos it did not recognise the nvmes. Made sure I got and copied the bmc stickers. 

Drive back tomorrow.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2021)

Can't you simply reset the password using ipmitool(1)? That's how I got the last two new machines up and running. Kept running into that new password policy though, it gives you a rather cryptic error message if the new password doesn't match with the policy. 

`ipmitool user set password 2` (the standard ADMIN account usually has ID 2). You can see the users with `ipmitool user list`


----------



## Geezer (Jun 4, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Can't you simply reset the password using ipmitool(1)?



Or just look at the sticker.


----------

